# Vortex Razor UHD 12x50



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone out there carry a pair of the new Vortex Razor UHD? 

I really like having the 12x50s these days as I glass from a tripod pretty regularly. I've compared them side by side with the Swaro EL 12x50 and couldn't see a whole lot of difference. I am sure in real low light situations, the EL's would stand out. I currently carry the Viper HD 12x50s. I have been impressed with them for the most part.. But have been disappointed in low light situations with them. 

Wish the Swaro SLCs came in a 12x50! 

This isn't a bash on Vortex thread, but rather I am interested to know if anyone has had any experience with the UHDs and if they think they're worth the extra coin over the Razor HDs.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This was my first season with the UHD 10x42's - absolutely love them! I previously used the Viper HD's, but was looking to upgrade. Had a buddy that gave me a great friends/fam discount and couldn't resist the UHDs. 

I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> This was my first season with the UHD 10x42's - absolutely love them! I previously used the Viper HD's, but was looking to upgrade. Had a buddy that gave me a great friends/fam discount and couldn't resist the UHDs.
> 
> I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Awesome! Thanks for the feedback! I can get them for a pretty good price new as well through a pro deal.


----------

